# PAPA Reavers - Juice Reviews



## Alex (9/10/17)

*PaPa Reavers – Ol’ Blue Eyes Review*

I've been meaning to write up this review for a few days now, because in my eternal quest to find a great tobacco flavour, this one in particular has won me over. My taste buds took some time to adjust to the awesomeness of Ol' Blue Eyes. But then I discovered myself craving her more and more as time progressed. I purchased this from Vape Club in Benoni.

The guys at Reavers have really created a unique tobacco masterpiece in this humble reviewers opinion. And I am just so excited to share my experience with other tobacco lovers out there.
My ability to accurately identify and convey individual flavours is hopelessly inadequate compared to the seasoned guys on here, so please keep that in mind.

Website blurb
*No. 2 | PaPa Reavers – Ol’ Blue Eyes*
R150.00 – R650.00/bottle

*Premium blend flavoured Vape Liquid*
_Ol’ Blue Eyes – “Frank’s preferred smooth, rich earthy cigar with a flavourful hint of Cognac to complete the experience”_




My Impressions
Ol' Blue Eyes feels like an authentic cigar with a real earthy feel, I'd say it's not sweet at all, but there is a hint of something (I blame my n00b taste buds here) that must be the cognac? Whatever the combination is, it works perfectly. The aroma is warm and inviting, a perfect match for me with a nice espresso. It's almost like the good ol' days with a real smoke.

Comparing it to bunch of other tobacco styled flavours is what really sets it apart for me. It tastes pure and unadulterated, which by the way took me a bit of getting used to. But man! once my taste buds got into gear, I was hooked.

Device Used
Alien mod/Ammit 22 Rta - Standard Clapton Coil 2.5mm running at 28-30W.

Conclusion
This is definitely something I can vape all day long... In summary then, I think the Blurb says it perfectly "_smooth, rich earthy cigar with a flavourful hint of Cognac" 












_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Oh my word @Alex !
I have to try this
Thanks for the review

What nic strength did you try ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Alex !
> I have to try this
> Thanks for the review
> 
> What nic strength did you try ?



I had mine made @ 18mg @Silver The only way to truly have a tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (9/10/17)

Your review definitely doesn't show any inadequacy at all, I know exactly what to expect if I ever get a chance to obtain this juice - excellent review @Alex.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (9/10/17)

Thanks @Alex.... with the limited selection of Tobacco juices on the market, I'll definitely be giving this one a go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (9/10/17)

Papa Reavers also have another 2 tobacco flavors, Richa Tbaco (earthy tobacco undertones complimented with a subtle nutty flavours) and HB Tbaco (rich earthy tobacco undertones complimented with subtle hints of Bourbon and Honey).
What I really like about Reavers juices is that the nic hit is very smooth, a 6ml as smooth if not smoother than standard 3ml

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Have renamed the thread title to conform to the way we do thread titles in this subforum
Have pit the old thread title at the top of the OP
Hope you okay with that @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/10/17)

Thanks @Alex. Sounds right up my alley. Not to be found on Vapeclub's site though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/10/17)

Andre said:


> Thanks @Alex. Sounds right up my alley. Not to be found on Vapeclub's site though.



Hey @Andre, Martin from Reavers made a custom 18mg version for me, which I collected directly from VapeClub, And I know that Lindsey is waiting for a batch that is almost ready after the required steeping time. I'm sure it will probably added to their site then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

New juice for me today.

It's *Ol Blue Eyes from Papa Reavers* - a local juice maker. Bought this bottle at the Vape Meet. @Alex enjoyed it, so I wanted to give it a try.

This is a tobacco juice and I have been vaping it for the past hour or so. In my Reo/RM2 with my tobacco MTL 0.5 ohm paracoil. Around 30 Watts.






*First impressions :*

It's quite strong. Decent throat hit for 12mg.

It has a slightly sweetish liqueur sort of taste on the inhale. Tastes slightly florally. Is it rum? Not sure. It's unusual for me.

Then the tobacco. Ashy to me and fairly rough. Good solid tobacco taste.

Seems like there may be something slightly cool in it too, which is nice.

Aftertaste is firmly tobaccoish with that ashy Tobacco taste.

This is an unusual tobacco vape. Cant decide if I'm enjoying that liqueur taste which I find quite prominent. But certainly worth continuing and giving it more time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MartinDC (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> New juice for me today.
> 
> It's *Ol Blue Eyes from Papa Reavers* - a local juice maker. Bought this bottle at the Vape Meet. @Alex enjoyed it, so I wanted to give it a try.
> 
> ...


Hi @Silver, we really appreciated you and @Alex spending some of your precious time to respectively review PaPa Reaver's Ol' Blue Eyes, the blend definitely contains a cognac liqueur ...

Hoping that the related vaping experience meets with your specific taste and associated expectations

Kind regards
@MartinDC

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/10/18)

*REAVERS VapE-Liquids – KoBle-MunKy*​
​
Local
Purchased from: Reavers VapE-Liquids @MartinDC
Price: R230 / 60ml


*Flavour Description:*
“a slightly sweet and creamy coffee VapE with a well balanced blend and medley of smooth coffee flavours”


VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments: *
KoBle-MunKy is described as being “slightly sweet and creamy” but I didn’t experience any sweetness or creaminess. Moreover, the “medley” of coffees has a strange, rather unpleasant flavour. It is quite difficult to describe it. It is not very strong, nor bitter … just … strange. Let me put it this way: the “medley” is somewhat off –key.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Sorry, but no.


However, I love the creativity of the brand and juice names!

The brand is Reavers VapE-Liquids and it’s rather clever to use the last letter of ‘vape’ as the first letter of E-Liquids.

The juice name, KoBle-MunKy, is quite intriguing. Firstly, the use of lower and upper case letters in the wrong places suggests ‘monkey business’, but for those who keep records of their juice, it does make it a trifle difficult to enter the name exactly as it should be!

Secondly, the spelling of “Munky” is cute; childlike and imparting a sense of fun, tying in with the monkey theme.

I couldn't help wondering what is a Koble monkey? Aha! Google to the rescue! Koble, (full name Richard Koble) is an artist who painted “Monkey with Bass”. (https://fineartamerica.com/featured/monkey-with-bass-richard-koble.html). I should add that the picture of the monkey on the bottle of juice looks nothing like the painting!

Who would know about Koble’s painting? Only artists or musicians. So ... which one are you, MartinDC? Do I spot a clue in the juice description, which suggests the latter?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MartinDC (11/10/18)

Hi @Hooked,
Appreciate the order and your subjective review.
Sorry to hear that the KoBle-MunKy VapE-Liquid Coffee blend _*"did'nt ring the right notes *_*with your taste buds .... " *

Strange coincidence, nothing to do with the esteemed Richardo KoBle (was inspired by the *Ko*na *Ble*nd and Reaver's have added in an additional flavour to make it different from other coffee VapE-Blends.....)

_"Coffee time my dreamy friend, it's coffee time, to enjoy a cup of Java or even better an espresso coffee VapE?"_

Thanks again and
kind regards
MartinDC

P. S. 
The Mischif MunKy vAPE Co. KoBle-Munky, has become a favourite for the Coffee loving Vapers who have tried it here in our neck of the woods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/18)

@Alex great review.
Sounds delicious indeed


----------



## Hooked (11/10/18)

MartinDC said:


> Hi @Hooked,
> Appreciate the order and your subjective review.
> Sorry to hear that the KoBle-MunKy VapE-Liquid Coffee blend _*"did'nt ring the right notes *_*with your taste buds .... " *
> 
> ...




@MartinDC 
"Sorry to hear that the KoBle-MunKy VapE-Liquid Coffee blend _*"did'nt ring the right notes *_*with your taste buds .... " "*

Touché 
*
*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartinDC (12/10/18)

Hooked said:


> @MartinDC
> "Sorry to hear that the KoBle-MunKy VapE-Liquid Coffee blend _*"did'nt ring the right notes *_*with your taste buds .... " "*
> 
> Touché


_"Coffee time my dreamy friend, it's coffee time, 
to enjoy a cup of Java or even better
an espresso coffee VapE?"_


----------



## Hooked (24/6/21)

​*JOOSE MUNKI - GOLD RESERVE
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“An exquisite blend of coffees infused with a toffee cream.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments: *

The coffee component is very light indeed and it needs to be stronger. Sweetness is the order of the day, which one would expect from toffee. At times I detect an ever so slight spicy undertone.

Personally, I can’t vape much of this juice because it’s just too sweet for me, but I can see that it could appeal to others.

The attractive bottle and juice name are eye-catching and not easily forgotten.
@DCMartin This juice, Joose Munki, is obviously a new version of REAVERS VapE-Liquids – KoBle-MunKy which I reviewed here in Oct. 2018.

The previous version, KoBle-MunKy, wasn’t sweet enough. On the other hand, the new Joose Munki is too sweet. Ah well … seems like I’m difficult to please! Overall, Joose Munki is a vast improvement on the first version, so kudos to you @DCMartin!!

There is one thing which I really like and that is the label stating the BB date. I wish that all juice-makers would do this.




*Would I buy this juice again:* Unfortunately not.

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #190*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (24/6/21)

I actually remember winning a contest a few years back for a Reavers juice bundle. Got to give most of their range a try and some of their flavors are genuinely freaking awesome, the Munky range especially. The ol Blue eyes was not to my taste back then but times have changed, I'd love to pick up a bottle again at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

